
Vaio to Start Selling Laptops in the US (again) This Spring - bsilvereagle
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10006/vaio-to-start-selling-laptops-in-the-us-this-spring
======
rmason
Somehow having 8 gb RAM with no upgrade option doesn't signal high end machine
to me.

